
Microsoft spies Apple vulnerability - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57504849-75/microsoft-spies-apple-vulnerability/
======
geophile
Laptop + touchscreen = teh stupid. It's a pain (literally, in your shoulder or
arm) to keep reaching out to touch the screen. Your going to get fingerprints
all over your screen. Otherwise, it looks like they are slavishly copying
Macbooks. And you're running Windows. Yech.

------
JacksonGariety
Oh dear god no! This isn't a vulnerability, this is Microsoft being extremely
naive in the field of human interface. Using that touch screen for 5 minutes
and your arm is dead. Sounds like some horrible tech nightmare.

------
logn
Has the author not seen the iPad accessories which are a full keyboard and
stand? Functionally the same thing.

------
taligent
Emphasis on: "When I SAW this, it instantly killed any craving I had had for
Apple's MacBook Pro Retina."

We've seen a lot of devices that look good but then end up poorly implemented.

